# Anyone work in Christchurch Hospital?



## epicgb (Aug 8, 2012)

Pretty straightforward really! Im starting there in Jan 2013 and just wondered if anyone here worked there and could tell me more about the place.


----------



## epicgb (Aug 8, 2012)

No one? Guess it will be a quiet place then!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

epicgb said:


> No one? Guess it will be a quiet place then!


Hi there
Looking at your avatar, I guess it might be getting noisier 
I'm sure you'll find it to be a very social place though - most hospitals I know are :tea:


----------

